

YC applicants, let's keep in touch  - ttran08

Lets help each other be successful! I mean it! "If you can just avoid dying, you get rich." -PG<p>"the main indication of impending doom is when we don't hear from you." That means if we keep in touch and update each other on what we're up to everyday we can decrease our chances of dying and become rich! :)<p>Being a startup founder can be very demoralizing, but you'll feel so much better if you knew that other founders are going through the same thing. It seems a lot of the YC applicants (evident from the YC Wompt chatroom) are naturally very supportive and helpful toward each other. That's the kind of community that the YC network has (except better). If you didn't get accepted into YC, you won't have that supportive community. I'd say, let's update each other on a daily basis and geek out! Create an account here and include "yc" in your username so we know we're from the YC applicant list: http://rantfoo.com/signup/. Post a ramble (not a rant, unless you're emotional for some reason) to share what you're up to. We can share other content with each other too, aside from things about our project.
======
Dnguyen
<https://convore.com/yc-s11-apps/yc-rejects-hangout/>

